# OEGB owners out there?



## Granny Heeney (Dec 1, 2018)

I'd love to be able to ask you some questions.  Also, see pics of your lovely birds and hear any of your experiences!


----------



## secuono (Dec 1, 2018)

Currently have one lavender OEGB hen, two OEGB mutt hens and their brother.
The small ones on the left, lol.


----------



## Granny Heeney (Dec 1, 2018)

secuono said:


> Currently have one lavender OEGB hen, two OEGB mutt hens and their brother.
> The small ones on the left, lol.
> View attachment 55410


That lavender is a pretty color


----------



## Athena2344 (Dec 1, 2018)

I sold my silver ginger oegb, an unknown pure breed oegb hen and a possible mutt oegb roo


----------

